# ptarmigan?



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Looked on the dwr site for the free permits for ptarmagin...did I miss the deadline?? Thx stevo1


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

No. 

I think they quit handling them online. Get them over the counter at a license-selling agent.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ptarmigan tags *will* be offered online starting August 5th!!!

See page 4 of the 2010-2011 Utah Upland Game Guidebook:

"Other permits available: Band-tailed pigeon
and white-tailed ptarmigan permits are available
at wildlife.utah.gov, and from license agents and
Division o?ces, beginning Aug. 5 at 7 a.m."


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

That is one of my trophy birds and I plan on trying to get up after them towards the end of the season.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If I remember right, they only live in the Uintas and parts of the Wasatch, correct? I would love a chance to hunt them sometime.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

W/goob' thx I'll pick one up next week. Good excuse to carry a small shotgun in the VERY high Uintas.


----------



## grouse dog (Jul 20, 2011)

i have heard rumors that there are some ptarmigan in southern idaho....i am not sure i personally believe it yet since it doesnt seem to be the same type of habitat as the uintas but i was told by somebody this spring they have seen ptarmigan there last season while out grouse hunting.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Permits are out, got mine today!


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I was curios how far west people have seen these birds. One of the guys I work with was up in the high country just off of 150 and said he seen two up there. I was under the impression that they were east of that by a good 20 miles


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ddhunter said:


> I was curios how far west people have seen these birds. One of the guys I work with was up in the high country just off of 150 and said he seen two up there. I was under the impression that they were east of that by a good 20 miles


Snowmobilers have observed WTP west of Hwy 150.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks wyogoob, I'm headed up there for about a 16 miler to do some scouting tomorrow. can't wait to try and get one for the wall


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Goob...you ready?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Goob...you ready?


yep, just as out of shape as last year.

Did the Adopt-a-Highway all day today. Man I wouldn't want to be in a bivy tent in ptarmigan country in a storm like we had on the North Slope tonight!

I'm eating all the food up now so I won't have to carry it up the mountain next weekend.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't have a warm and fuzzy feeling for the bird numbers up there this year after all the snow we had.


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

Spent all afternoon up on the mountain and finally seen a pair with the binos right when I was packing up to head it home. The wall may have some new friends soon!


----------

